# RE: Harbor Freight Pittsburgh Jacks



## firefighterjake (Sep 4, 2015)

In the past I've been cheap and bought the small 2-ton trolley jacks from Walmart or wherever . . . and invariably after a few years (or months) the jacks have folded over on each other, the wheels have splayed out or they just simply don't pump up any more.

Since I'm trying to be better about rotating my vehicles' tires and I am planning on getting a set of snow tires for the Legacy and WRX I want to get a half decent jack.

Wondering if anyone has any experience with Harbor Freight's line of Pittsburgh jacks . . . the prices seem decent enough . . . mostly wondering about the quality.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't, but you have to make sure the jacks will fit where you want to jack.  The WRX might have some (fancy) plastic panel that could get in the way.  Maybe you need a low-profile jack.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bought one in March to work on the Jeep.  It was the 3 ton model for $89.  So far, so good.  Real sturdy, easy to use.  Got rained on a bit, and developed some minor rust spots, but still works fine.


----------



## Grateful11 (Sep 4, 2015)

Our first HF 2 1/2ton Floor Jack lasted right at 20 years before blowing a seal, not bad. We pushed it to it's limits in the farm equipment shed.

We replaced it with a HF 4 ton Floor Jack about year ago and so far has been great, very smooth action. HF has low profile jacks.

Invest in some Jackstands while you're at it never trust just a jack. 

Here's the 4 ton we bought, we waited until it went on sale for $99. The 20% off coupon they almost always have says they aren't good on Floor Jacks. It also says that about Predator engines but the girl there took it when we bought a 6.5hp engine for the Hay Elevator. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-ton-steel-heavy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-60706.html


----------



## claydogg84 (Sep 4, 2015)

I do side work at my house nearly every weekend or close to it. I used the 3 ton HF jack for maybe 6 months and it blew out, leaving hydraulic fluid all over my driveway. I'm on my second unit - this time I upgraded to what I think is the 4 ton jack and haven't had any issues for about 6 months. I'm expecting the same thing to happen to this one as well eventually..


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 5, 2015)

I used 12 HF 4 ton bottle jacks to jack up a cabin.  One or2 of them were just about worn out when I was done.  But I abused the snot out of them getting it 20" higher, 3/4" at a time.


----------



## Jags (Sep 8, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Invest in some Jackstands while you're at it never trust just a jack.



This ^^^

I don't care WHAT kind of jack you get or use, never trust your life to a simple rubber seal.  Safety first.  Use a jack stand (or two).


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 9, 2015)

O-ring seals are usually a common size and not very hard to replace in a jack.  Take 20 mins and replace it and the jack will be good as new.  

I have the 3T steel low-profile.  I use it on my Acura, Eclipse (sold) and Pathfinder.  Works like a charm.  

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton-...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 9, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> O-ring seals are usually a common size and not very hard to replace in a jack.  Take 20 mins and replace it and the jack will be good as new.
> 
> I have the 3T steel low-profile.  I use it on my Acura, Eclipse (sold) and Pathfinder.  Works like a charm.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton-...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html



Got the same one, works great.

But like others above said, always use jack stands.  I got the ones with the locking safety pins, so even if I hit the adjusting level it will not release.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 9, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> Got the same one, works great.
> 
> But like others above said, always use jack stands.  I got the ones with the locking safety pins, so even if I hit the adjusting level it will not release.



We have a saying in motorcycle riding.  If you don't wear a helmet, you probably don't need one.

I think that applies here with jack stands.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2015)

I have . . . and always use . . . jackstands . . . rusty ones . . . but they work fine.

Follow up . . . went to Harbor Freight's store on Saturday . . . the two jacks I was looking at were sold out. Guess I'll just have to catch the next sale.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 12, 2015)

which might be next month.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought the 3 ton, and it works great! I got mine with a discount code for $79.00. I also got two 3 ton jack stands discounted there for $19.95 I think they were. Shipping, was like $6.60 ! LMAO Great deal


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 17, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> I have . . . and always use . . . jackstands . . . rusty ones . . . but they work fine.
> 
> Follow up . . . went to Harbor Freight's store on Saturday . . . the two jacks I was looking at were sold out. Guess I'll just have to catch the next sale.


You can order everything online, and delivery is dirt cheap, right to your door.


----------

